
Blizzard Silencing Lgbtqa+ Members - aberrantindubit
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/10/gay-world-of-warcraft-guild-forced-to-change-name-because-of-user-reports/?comments=1
======
aberrantindubit
I think it's weird that Blizzard would choose to anger another portion of
their fan base, while in the midst of also dealing with the negative PR from
their Hearthstone decisions

------
meerita
Blizzard bans all names with sexual connotations, not just LGBTQA+

~~~
aberrantindubit
is the word "gay" in and of itself a sexual connotation?

~~~
meerita
Ask Blizzard, not me.

